# Sewing machine lifts



## SamuraiSaw

Anyboby have a source for electric sewing machine lifts? I've used the air lift Rockler sells but have a request for an electric version. The only one I've found so far is this one: http://www.allbrands.com/categories/1898/3283-fashion-roberts-electric-lift-mechanism-3position#tab_product_description

I'm hoping to find other sources, especially if a lower price point is available


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I looked for these as well for a project I wanted to build. The cost was higher than my wallet wanted to part with so I let the idea "simmer" for a time while I consider other options. Having tried out the airlift I did not like it for what I wanted.


----------



## SamuraiSaw

I can live with the price if I have to. These will be custom order sewing cabinets and the price point will reflect the cost of the lift. I have to think other options are out there. Koala is a major maunfacturer and has a remote control lift available in their line. I'm pretty sure they have a lock on that particular design.

The airlifts work well with heavier machines, but are tough for the lighter ones. There is no adjustability for the tension.


----------



## Loren

Dunno if you need to make more than one… but it's probably
possible to find an unwanted sewing machine cabinet
in your area with a lift in it. I salvage hardware and 
mechanisms off old junk all the time.


----------



## SamuraiSaw

Thanks Loren, but hopefully this will be an ongoing situation. It looks like the first order will be for 2 cabinets with air-lifts and 2 with electric lifts.


----------



## kdc68

I know you are looking for an elecrtic lift. I didn't find one other than what you have already found. But here's a link for Lee Valley for another air lift.
I posted it because it may be a better lift/price than Rockler's ..??..

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=41821&cat=3,48759


----------



## SamuraiSaw

On the surface that lift is identical to the Rockler, but I've read there are differences. I'd really like to get to the actual source instead of dealing with a reseller. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Remote control sewing table lift, man that is the life! (laughing) Kept posting if you find a reasoanably priced unit I am still wanting to make a computer desk with this as the mechansim so I can put the computer away when company comes without having to disconnect everything, or add on to the house.


----------



## Grandpa

Check with Bernina sewing centers. We have one from them.


----------



## huff

I've used the Roberts electric lift before and ordered it directly from Roberts Mfg.


----------



## SamuraiSaw

Huff-do you have a direct link for them? All I've found so far is distributors. PM me if you want.


----------



## huff

The only info I have handy is;

Kathy Koltermann
[email protected]

All my files are stored away, so let me do some digging and see if I can find the info where I ordered from.


----------



## SamuraiSaw

Thanks huff….......

That's a big help!


----------



## huff

SamuraiSaw,

Hold-on; I screwed up and gave you wrong information. I went out to the shop and went through my old files and found where I ordered the actual lift. I remembered e-mailing Kathy @ Roberts Manufacturing and she sent me the spec. sheets on the unit I wanted to order, but I see where I actually ordered the units from Sew Vac Direct.

Old men should never rely on their memory! lol.

Hope I didn't mess you up. With that being said, I don't know if Roberts Mfg. would sell directly to you or not. May not hurt to drop Kathy an e-mail and see what she says.

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## SamuraiSaw

LOL….........

It sucks gettin' old, huh?

I'll send her an email, but I have a feeling she'll direct me to a a distributor since that's all I can find. Several names come up, but they may all actually be the same distributor. They all have the same price. I have to admit, paying ~$400 is gonna cut into the margin quite a bit. Hard to say if there will be enough volume to warrant a purchase large enough to garner a discount. Time will tell.


----------



## Blonde_Marvel

Dear Sam,

I am a woman looking for an electric sewing machine lift also, but I can't find one anywhere. You men are so smart!! Why can't you just build one? It can't possibly be that hard or complicated. It's a box. It's an box with a switch on it. Here's a video that demos the lift and shows a good picture of it.








> Anyboby have a source for electric sewing machine lifts? I ve used the air lift Rockler sells but have a request for an electric version. The only one I ve found so far is this one: http://www.allbrands.com/categories/1898/3283-fashion-roberts-electric-lift-mechanism-3position#tab_product_description
> 
> I m hoping to find other sources, especially if a lower price point is available
> 
> - SamuraiSaw


----------

